# 9 speed 105 shifter replacements



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I have an old 9 speed 105 shifter that is going out. I have to put pressure on just the right place to get it to down shift.

What are my options for replacing it?

I know I can get 9 speed 105 shifters new on ebay for 100 bucks. What are my other options? 

This is just a beater, so I'm not worried about sticking with 105. The casette and derailers seem fine, so if I don't have to replace those, I'd rather wait until they need replacing.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

You can use 9 speed Tiagra and Sora STI levers- both will cost more than the $100 105 STI levers but they will be new. Or you can locate on the Internet Tiagra levers newer than your old 105 levers. 105 9 Speed shifters have not been made since 1995. Any 9 speed shifter will work. You did not post if the shifter going bad was the right or left shifter. Is your left shifter for a double or triple chainring. If you have a triple then you need to find a triple compatible 9 speed STI lever. If the right shifter is going bad - then any level (Tiagra,105,Ultegra,DuraAce) will work.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Loraura said:


> What are my other options?




bar ends


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

It's the right shifter. It's a standard double, and the left seems to work fine so far in limited testing.

Yeah, it's an older bike - '99 Giant TCR R2


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fontarin said:


> It's the right shifter. It's a standard double, and the left seems to work fine so far in limited testing.
> 
> Yeah, it's an older bike - '99 Giant TCR R2


http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SL309B04-Shimano+Tiagra+S4500+For+Double+Or+Tripl.aspx


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

BTW the "Fashion Patrol" frowns upon someone having both STI and bar end shifters on the same bike. 

As I mentioned earlier regarding the right shifter - any 9 speed Shimano (Sora, Tiagra,105,Ultegra,DuraAce) can replace your old and tired 105 right STI lever. If you located a new pair of 105 STI levers for $100 then that is a good price. There may be better prices out there but will be hard to find.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!

I found a right Tiagra shifter on ebay. We'll see how that works! I'm assuming I should also plan on new cables when I switch that shifter out. Am I right?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Loraura said:


> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> *I found a right Tiagra shifter on ebay. *We'll see how that works! I'm assuming I should also plan on new cables when I switch that shifter out. Am I right?


Cool! :thumbsup: 

New cables = good idea. IIRC the bike is a '99, so I'd also do a quick check of the 'cable path' (housings, ends) to ensure it's unobstructed. I only lube (actually,_ very _light grease) the cable prior to installing, but some also lube the housings.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with using new cables and check the housing/ferrels. I use light lube (not grease) on the cables. Shimano puts a small amount of grease in the Shimano factory housing. but as a rule I prefer just lite lube (like ProLink) on the cables.


----------

